# Brief Review Raleigh Strada Electric



## samsbike (11 Dec 2019)

After my thread of do I really need an e-bike, I decided that the overwhelming majority was that it was a good thing. A couple of friends also suggested it would help my motivation.

I ended up (not without some faffing) with a Raleigh Strada Electric - at 50% off RRP. Unfortunately it turned out to be exdemo/ display not new as I was told. It was about 7 miles used if the ODO is to believed. Its also the last one in the country with the 700c tire size. Newer models are running 650b's which I was keen to avoid as my other bikes are 700c, so not many options and I could not see any other bikes with the step system and hub gears at that price. Also it came with the 2 year guarantee which is a good thing.

Anyway I finally got the bike built up and only did around 6 miles today. I was pretty nervous about whether it would be OK as I have never ridden an e-bike, let alone test ridden this one.

I liked this bike for a couple of key reasons:
1. Shimano steps crank drive motor, with 50Nm so a little more than the Bosch active motor (as I was considering a Scott Hybrid 30 as an alternative)
2. A carbon fork rather than suspension, saves on weight and maybe feel better to ride
3. Hub rather than derailleur (which in theory should mean lower maintenance.)

So this morning, freezing cold I set off to get a rack and mudguards fitted. First thoughts are that eco setting worked quite well and it was relatively smooth. Yes the motor makes a noise but it doesn't bother me. I guess it helps not having anything to compare it to. The transition from assisted to unassisted is seamless, and I only noticed when I stopped hearing the sound of the motor. It rode really well for a 19-20kg bike. The next 2 settings - normal and high, really do give a much bigger punch. I guess with tired legs headwind and uphill, normal would work well. I was expecting it to be like riding with a flat tire or treacle, as others have mentioned, but there were no such issues. High, does really push the thing along and I found it quite jerky.

I also did a very short 0.5 miles loop up a hill without assistance and found, to my amazement, it went well. Sure I was slow but probably comparable to a mountain bike with knobblies. Overall, despite the motor, the bike seems to ride nearly as nice as my everyday tourer, which is a ti magic carpet ride. 

Its a hybrid but with relatively low bars, so the actual position, in terms of forward lean, is pretty much like my everyday bike (about a 4cm drop from seat to bars) and I quite like that. The handling is quite sporty and it just felt nice to ride, again not dissimilar to my road bike and much better than an much older Ridgeback hybrid I rode for awhile. Also the tires are nice and plump and roll well. I would prefer to go from 40c to 50c, and I think I have sufficient clearance. 

On the flats (no headwind and maybe a tailwind) I was going over the cut-off of 15.5mph (in reality around 16mph - if the bike computer is to be believed) and could maintain a higher cruising speed without feeling it that much different to my everyday bike (which weighs around 12kg - with dynamo wheel, lugguage etc)

So overall pleasantly surprised. I thought I would not like it as much as I did and I think for commuting it will feel a lot like what I ride now, just easier. 

I am using spds but quite it a little weird as I think my legs are a bit further out than my current bike, which means a new pair of shoes as I can be messing with spd cleats all the time.

Downsides:

1. I find the bars too wide (they are not mtb wide but I am used to road bars) and I miss drops, due to the various hand positions and despite nice bar ends, there are not enough positions.
2. With all the stuff I have added (dynamo wheel, rack and guards) I have probably made it heavier - but that is not the bikes fault. To be honest, I dont see why all e-bikes not come ready for British weather.
3. Its not cheap and the equivalent non e hybrid is probably in the £700 range.
4. The welding on the frame is functional rather than the rather pretty, unlike Boardman bikes which have a better finish.
5. Its a bit dull grey and orange, but maybe that is a good thing.


Upsides
1. Assistance - which I am hoping will rise my average speed so that I can save around 20 minutes a day off my commute
2. Little things like the stand-side, hydraulic disks (I have TRP disc brakes on my everyday bike) make life so much easier.
3. Will do light trails and gentle off-road, which I like to have the option of.
4. Its all integrated - gear, motor, and a single manufacturer - shimano
5. Also me to use the front dynamo wheel off my current bike 


Will try and update as I get more miles in but so far its looking good.


----------



## Gunk (11 Dec 2019)

Any photos?


----------



## Smudge (11 Dec 2019)

Good to hear you like the bike.
What do you think of the electronic gears, especially using the auto change function ?


----------



## Turdus philomelos (12 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> 2. A carbon fork rather than suspension, saves on weight and maybe feel better to ride
> 3. Hub rather than derailleur (which in theory should mean lower maintenance.)



Great review.
Best two pieces of advice for anyone considering buying a pedal assist bike if they are riding on roads, bike paths, gravel. 
Obviously, if taking up mountain biking that will be an all different beast.


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Dec 2019)

I don't know if the Alfine hub you have on your bike uses oil or grease for internal lubrication, you need to check to see if there is a drain plug on the centre part of the body. 

If its grease lubrication, I would suggest you read this thread and others on this forum https://forum.cyclinguk.org/viewtopic.php?t=122616

Look out for comments by Brucey- he seems to be an expert on Shimano geared hubs 

I stripped down my new Nexus 8 hub and found little grease from new so I smothered the internals in semi fluid grease


----------



## samsbike (12 Dec 2019)

Thanks Andy its a Alfine 8 and I didnt see any grease ports.

Smudge - I didn't like the auto function but have not really used it in anger enough.

Its nice having buttons, although I have to remember to slightly pause pedalling to change gear. The ratios seem to work fine for me, but I will hopefully use the bike in anger this weekend and will see how I feel about it. It also nice not having to hear the grind of changing gears and all the associated cabling.

The cleat position is a bit irritating but again need a longer ride.


----------



## Smudge (12 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Thanks Andy its a Alfine 8 and I didnt see any grease ports.
> 
> Smudge - I didn't like the auto function but have not really used it in anger enough.
> 
> ...



Is the Shimano gearing mated to the Shimano motor so its cuts the power momentarily from the motor when changing gears ?
But i guess you would still have to stop pedaling yourself.


----------



## CXRAndy (12 Dec 2019)

That's what I found with IGH, a slight lift in pedal power makes for a smooth shift in gearing


----------



## samsbike (12 Dec 2019)

Smudge said:


> Is the Shimano gearing mated to the Shimano motor so its cuts the power momentarily from the motor when changing gears ?
> But i guess you would still have to stop pedaling yourself.


You know what I can remember but even if it cuts the power I am still pedalling so there is some drivetrain ‘stress’
I guess with the manual I try remember to pause but don’t always remember. I spoke to a guy at Raleigh who has the same bike and he stated he only paused when changing gear going uphill.


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Dec 2019)

samsbike said:


> Its nice having buttons, although I have to remember to slightly pause pedalling to change gear.



That takes some getting used to, I have a SA hub on my brompton which I rarely ride, it always amuses me how often I forget.


----------



## samsbike (17 Jan 2020)

So a brief update/ blog entry. Still a bit disappointed it wasn't a new-new bike but I was unlikely to get something like this now, especially as I did not want the 650b tire size.

I have done around 150 miles on the bike now and its takes a bit of learning. I feel more relaxed riding it, because of the sort of 'it will get me home as long as I keep pedalling' thing. It has made very little difference to my commute times but I have been carrying more on it as I now have a pannier and rack. I suspect I am slower on the cruising bits (due to the weight etc) and quicker on the uphills and headwinds, both cancel each other out. What I am definitely is less knackered at the end of a ride.

The riding position is quite aggressive, which sort of works when I am in the mood and not otherwise. Sometimes I wish I had drops on it, especially when cruising on the flat. On the whole I think I prefer the more aggressive stance.

I have also got more used to the electronic drive train. Its a bit weird as it has some driveline snatch, not sure why and despite the e-shift, its not quick to shift. I have shifted and despite pausing the gears have not moved and then have once I put the power down. Am I doing something wrong? 

I do like the clean look of the e shifters and the associated discreet wiring. 

I have been used to disc brakes (having had hy-rds before) but the full hydraulic brakes are nicer. Its subtle though.

The STEPs just works and I quite like having the noise of the motor when it cuts it. The display is useful but weird in that if I put the range indicator on, the amount of battery percentage then does not show. Other than the slow shifting, I think its pretty good. I tend to use the bike a lot in 'eco' mode so have to put a fair amount of effort in. I still have not got my head around the fact, that if its gets harder (more wind, uphill) I should put less effort in and let the motor help, rather than more effort and not use the motor. Its not quite cracking on.

Finally, the bike gave me the courage to do some navigating and get from West to North London on an unknown route (also used my garmin 800 for the first time and it worked!). The fact it was rolling terrain was of little consequence but I recognise without the e-assist I would not have enjoyed it as much.

All in all, still positive and having put my dynamo lights, mudguards and rack on, its much more equipped for use as a utility bike.


----------



## samsbike (3 Mar 2020)

well a short update. Short because I literally did not ride the last 6 weeks, I just could not be bothered.

A thread here about someone on a e-cube, galvanised me into action (thank you!) and I rode one way back home.

Incredible how much fitness I have lost. Usually I can do 90% of the journey in eco, but today despite only going one way, I had to use normal. I didnt have to, but realised the point was to have fun, not kill myself. So off I went on normal.

It was still hard, but it really took the sting out of the journey. I got home tired but not exhausted ready to fall down.

I am keen to get back to fitness so while not really fully looking forward to Thursday's commute, recognise that I do need to get fit and try and drop some weight.

Bike still rocks!


----------

